# bantam egg layers??



## silverseeds (Apr 28, 2012)

Im pretty new to chickens but as far as I can tell there dont seem to be any good laying bantam hens. 

Is there a reason for this?? What I mean is, is there a reason it HAS to be this way? 

I know often smaller animals are more efficient (although more work because more animals) then larger ones at feed conversion. So it seems bantams that produce as well as the heavy egg producing large breeds would be perfect for a homestead set up. 

Either way I think Im going to try to breed them. I started a thread on breeding quiet roosters for suburban homesteaders also, and this thought goes along with that one. 

My situation is similar to such a person even though Im well outside of town and HOAs... Reason being there are just to many predators here. From mountain lions and coyotes and bobcats to hawks and such. So I might trial freeranging some birds but its unlikely to work well. So instead Im going to set them up a large area, and grow much of their food to bring them. So not terribly different then a person who lives in the subburbs and needs to cage their birds. 

whether growing or buying feed, using less is obviously a big plus, so if like other animals smaller often means more efficiency I would think a small bantam that lays eggs as well as some of the bigger breeds could be really neat. 

Or am I wrong? does such a breed already exist??? 

I think Im going to try it... I got the bantams in part because they will go broody and I dont NEED the incubator (although I have one) wih the heavy producing large breeds to keep production. I know if I DID end up with a good producing bantam it would likely be in part because I bred the broodiness out of them. But heck if I pulled it off and it WAS more efficient, keeping a mother line of bantams and a egg line would be easier then a bantam mother line, and full sized egg producers..

so what do you think???


----------



## patty12 (Jan 25, 2011)

I think Bantams are not as productive because they spend a lot of thier lives trying to hatch eggs and raise chicks. I doubt if you can get the broody out of them. If it's bantam it is broody.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Find some leg horn bantams. Mixed bantams tend to lay better then pure breds too.


----------



## silverseeds (Apr 28, 2012)

patty12 said:


> I think Bantams are not as productive because they spend a lot of thier lives trying to hatch eggs and raise chicks. I doubt if you can get the broody out of them. If it's bantam it is broody.


So you dont think you even CAN breed the broodiness out of them? People bred the broodiness out of some large breeds, seems possible doesnt it? 

I know no one seems to have done it, but that doesnt mean it couldnt be done. I guess I will see, i think Im going to try. Seems like it would be a potentially efficient bird compared to larger chickens.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

The reason is they simply haven't been selectively bred for egg production.

I imagine bantams have been primarily bred for exhibition and broodiness. I know when my Bantam Cochins lay, they lay an egg 2/3 the size of my standards and lay every other day. But "when they lay" is the key, they like to go broody and hatch eggs. I bought them to be my living incubators, so I'm fine with them not laying.

What is your primary goal?

If your primary goal is efficient production of eggs, then you're not going to beat the production leghorns. They were created by industry for the bottom dollar. A little bird that lays a big egg with as little feed as possible for as many eggs as possible. They are an all white, boring to look at bird; but they weren't created for looks.

A second runner up is the "cherry egger". The "modern" Rhode Island Red, they've been bred and modeled after the leghorn that my "rhode island reds" are basically red leghorns in body type(just a bit larger), a tad less flighty and lay brown eggs instead of white.

Modern bred birds, just aren't the big dual purpose birds they used to be. Eggs are the bottom line, so these birds have been scaled down and the egg production scaled up. 

If you haven't tried the production leghorn, they may be what you're looking for. It's considered a "standard" bird, but it's a small standard bird.

They do not go broody, so if you are wanting to hatch out replacements you will need another breed. I suggest bantam cochins to be your living incubator and brooders to hatch out replacement egg-layers.



If you're looking for a project and want to breed egg-laying bantams. I would start with bantam leghorns or bantam rhode island reds and select for egg production and select against broodiness. You may be able to speed the process by crossbreeding production leghorns with leghorn bantams.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

People do not spend the time breeding for an egg laying bantam. It isn't worth the effort. The eggs are small, to small for the effort and cost of breeding them.
There are not many things with poultry that haven't been tried. Not many new ideas.
If you see something that isn't being done with poultry it is usually because it has already been tried and proven unsuccessful.

Same thing goes for a quiet rooster, not worth the efffort.


----------



## TriWinkle (Oct 2, 2011)

I believe there's Rhode Island Red bantams, correct?


----------



## silverseeds (Apr 28, 2012)

Allen W said:


> Find some leg horn bantams. Mixed bantams tend to lay better then pure breds too.


Im not even sure what I have. I bought about 2 dozen mixed bantams. Mixed as in assorted I think they are purebreeds.


----------



## silverseeds (Apr 28, 2012)

wolffeathers said:


> The reason is they simply haven't been selectively bred for egg production.
> 
> I imagine bantams have been primarily bred for exhibition and broodiness. I know when my Bantam Cochins lay, they lay an egg 2/3 the size of my standards and lay every other day. But "when they lay" is the key, they like to go broody and hatch eggs. I bought them to be my living incubators, so I'm fine with them not laying.
> 
> What is your primary goal?



Thats the thing, they lay eggs 2/3 the size of regular eggs, but eat less then 2/3 the feed. So if the little guys made eggs as often as some of the other breeds, by my math they would be more efficient. 

and yeah I got them to be my living incubators as wel. but if I could breed them to produce as well as standard egg laying breeds then Id just have some for mothers and some for potentially more efficient production. 



> If your primary goal is efficient production of eggs, then you're not going to beat the production leghorns. They were created by industry for the bottom dollar. A little bird that lays a big egg with as little feed as possible for as many eggs as possible. They are an all white, boring to look at bird; but they weren't created for looks.
> 
> A second runner up is the "cherry egger". The "modern" Rhode Island Red, they've been bred and modeled after the leghorn that my "rhode island reds" are basically red leghorns in body type(just a bit larger), a tad less flighty and lay brown eggs instead of white.


I have those breeds actually! Just babies though right now. 


> Modern bred birds, just aren't the big dual purpose birds they used to be. Eggs are the bottom line, so these birds have been scaled down and the egg production scaled up.


ok... Well i guess I will see. If I had a bantam that produced eggs 2/3 the size that ate less then 2/3 the feed Id be better off. Perhaps the market simply calls for "regular" sized eggs? point bing perhaps its possible even if its not been done... 



> If you haven't tried the production leghorn, they may be what you're looking for. It's considered a "standard" bird, but it's a small standard bird.
> 
> They do not go broody, so if you are wanting to hatch out replacements you will need another breed. I suggest bantam cochins to be your living incubator and brooders to hatch out replacement egg-layers.


Yeah, have those, and not sure about what bantams I have. Ive got about 2 dozen assorted breeds. I was going to spend a bunch and select out specific breeds, but I just grabbed them from the feedstore instead when they had a whole mess of mixed ones and offered me a deal. ($2 bucks ea.) 



> If you're looking for a project and want to breed egg-laying bantams. I would start with bantam leghorns or bantam rhode island reds and select for egg production and select against broodiness. You may be able to speed the process by crossbreeding production leghorns with leghorn bantams.


Well I dont know what bantams I have, but yeah thats the plan. I should be able to figure out what bantams I have as they age. there are atleast 14 kinds I believe. Atleast based on looks. I took a long time to ensure I picked one of each type they had, then got extras of the coolest looking ones. 

I guess I can just see which ones produce best, and cross those to my full sized roosters, while also crossing one of the bantams roosters to my best layer of the other breeds. Then cross those chickies, and see where it gets me... Its jut a pet project. Im already going to raise them, might as well play a bit to!!! If it doesnt work, oh well. I still have my living incubators either way... and production breeds. I have a electric incubator to, but I liked the idea of naturally hatching them out as well.


----------



## silverseeds (Apr 28, 2012)

pancho said:


> People do not spend the time breeding for an egg laying bantam. It isn't worth the effort. The eggs are small, to small for the effort and cost of breeding them.
> There are not many things with poultry that haven't been tried. Not many new ideas.
> If you see something that isn't being done with poultry it is usually because it has already been tried and proven unsuccessful.
> 
> Same thing goes for a quiet rooster, not worth the efffort.


I dunno though. Very likely your right. Yet you also say that the eggs are to small for the effort. We didnt get the REALLY good egg producers until relatively recently in the scheme of things. Perhaps most who wanted eggs just got those if top production was key? Certainly commercially no one wants little eggs...

But with eggs 2/3 the size with lower then 2/3 the feed, sounds like the potential is tere to me...

Coturnix quail have tiny tiny eggs, but they are WAY more efficient at turning their food weight into egg weight then chickens. that is where I first got the idea... 

Oh well, maybe I will waste my time... I will let you guys know if it proves worthwhile.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Sounds like you're off to a good start. Just trial and error your way through it. It will be fun either way.

You will like the living incubators, especially if you hope to go off grid. I prefer broody hens because you give them their privacy, some food and water and they take care of those eggs better than I could hope to.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

silverseeds said:


> I dunno though. Very likely your right. Yet you also say that the eggs are to small for the effort. We didnt get the REALLY good egg producers until relatively recently in the scheme of things. Perhaps most who wanted eggs just got those if top production was key? Certainly commercially no one wants little eggs...
> 
> But with eggs 2/3 the size with lower then 2/3 the feed, sounds like the potential is tere to me...
> 
> ...


Some coturnix lay eggs the same size as some bantams.

There was a reason to develop egg laying birds, same with meat birds. There is not enough demand for egg laying bantams just like there isn't any demand for bantam meat birds.

To go to the expence and time to produce a bird that specializes in anything takes time and money. If there isn't a payback people are not going to invest the time and money.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

I wish you success. I'd love to have some Banty crosses. Our Old English Game Banty is a pretty good layer when she isn't broody. We have a RIR rooster and tried to hatch out a couple of our her Banty eggs, but all her eggs were infertile. Hope you have better success.


----------



## silverseeds (Apr 28, 2012)

pancho said:


> To go to the expence and time to produce a bird that specializes in anything takes time and money. If there isn't a payback people are not going to invest the time and money.


Well presuming its possible, and further presuming I can do it with my 2 dozen bantams and 2 dozen of a few of the top egg layers among fullsized breeds, *I AM* going to do it! i guess we will see. I dont care if theres a payback, I find it interesting, and would be neat to have a more efficient layer if possible. Who knows if I pull it off I might have other homesteaders growing my egg laying breed. Its mainly just an experiment for me though honestly. 

I breed plants as well. Just starting, but Im breeding a full range of crops, Ive even collected 1000s worth of various fruit trees, to breed for the high desert as well. Some of my plant breeding projects are truly long term. Decades with me doing it by myself, if it ever even works. Others are more direct and attainable though. Its just fun for me...


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

silverseeds said:


> Well presuming its possible, and further presuming I can do it with my 2 dozen bantams and 2 dozen of a few of the top egg layers among fullsized breeds, *I AM* going to do it! i guess we will see. I dont care if theres a payback, I find it interesting, and would be neat to have a more efficient layer if possible. Who knows if I pull it off I might have other homesteaders growing my egg laying breed. Its mainly just an experiment for me though honestly.
> 
> I breed plants as well. Just starting, but Im breeding a full range of crops, Ive even collected 1000s worth of various fruit trees, to breed for the high desert as well. Some of my plant breeding projects are truly long term. Decades with me doing it by myself, if it ever even works. Others are more direct and attainable though. Its just fun for me...


You can try. You won't live long enough to make much difference. It takes more than a few years to make any definite improvements.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't think bantams are more efficient because you are getting a smaller egg, less often. Its really a relative thing. They may eat less, pound for pound, but they produce proportionately less. If they were made to produce more they would probably consume proportionately more.

Anyway, I think people make too much of 'maximizing egg production'. Unless you are running a business it really doesn't matter. My birds eat mostly free range, they get scraps and feed corn. No artificial lighting. I do none of the things that everyone says you're supposed to do to 'maximize egg production' and I still get way,way more eggs then I can consume for less than the spare change in my pocket.

The only problem I can see running into with banties would be that in winter time laying comes to a complete stop. I think you can breed that out of them, same way modern laying hens have been bred. I'd bet banties are just like chickens were before selective breeding. No reason why they couldn't be bred the same way.


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

I have bantams and love them. I must say that most of the comments do contain truth. But, there are so many different ways of looking at things. They are saying a bantam egg is 2/3 the size of a regular egg. What breed are they talking about? My little japanese and japanese cross lay eggs that are closer to 1/4 the size of a commercial 'large egg. They don't lay many and they go broody a LOT. But they are sweet little birds.

You might have to develop a market for small eggs also. For a single person a tiny bantam egg has value. I am learning to enjoy "baking in a coffee mug." A bantam egg is just right to put into a mix for that. No dividing an egg to get the right amount for the recipe.

I have heard that in some areas quail eggs, and I would think the tiny bantam eggs would be good also, are sold to be boiled and put into childrens school lunches. Just right for a bite size serving. Some of those quail eggs sell for more than large chicken eggs. Make your market. Now, I am off to find a bantam egg and make a mug full of brownies. Yum


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

sunflower-n-ks said:


> They are saying a bantam egg is 2/3 the size of a regular egg. What breed are they talking about? My little japanese and japanese cross lay eggs that are closer to 1/4 the size of a commercial 'large egg.


I was the one who stated 2/3 the size of a standard. I bought two bantam cochin hens to set eggs, 1 went to setting immediately and the other kept laying for a while. I was quite surprised at the size of her egg. It was each hen to a coop, so I know it was hers. (Wouldn't have believed it otherwise).

Small eggs are the best to pickle. I had Coturnix quail for a while, there eggs were the perfect bite size for pickled eggs. (Once made a 30 egg omelet...for 1 person. LOL)


----------



## silverseeds (Apr 28, 2012)

Darntootin said:


> .
> 
> Anyway, I think people make too much of 'maximizing egg production'. Unless you are running a business it really doesn't matter. My birds eat mostly free range, they get scraps and feed corn.


Thats part of it really. I really am unlikely to let them free range with all the predators around here. I buy food now, but by summers end hope to grow all or most of their food, and definitely grow it all next year. Efficiency would sure be nice... 

If it doesnt work oh well. I will just keep some of each size then.


----------



## silverseeds (Apr 28, 2012)

sunflower-n-ks said:


> You might have to develop a market for small eggs also. For a single person a tiny bantam egg has value.


i dont need a market for them. Its just an interesting project is all. If it works out and other homesteaders wanted them, Id just give them eggs most likely.


----------



## silverseeds (Apr 28, 2012)

wolffeathers said:


> I was the one who stated 2/3 the size of a standard. I bought two bantam cochin hens to set eggs, 1 went to setting immediately and the other kept laying for a while. I was quite surprised at the size of her egg. It was each hen to a coop, so I know it was hers. (Wouldn't have believed it otherwise).
> 
> Small eggs are the best to pickle. I had Coturnix quail for a while, there eggs were the perfect bite size for pickled eggs. (Once made a 30 egg omelet...for 1 person. LOL)


Sounds like i need to make sure I get some cochins for this project if I dont have them now...


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

silverseeds said:


> Sounds like i need to make sure I get some cochins for this project if I dont have them now...


I really like them so far. I had ordered some eggs and my regular layers that had gone broody decided they didn't want to be broody anymore. Go figure. So I posted a wanted ad for Silkie or Cochin hens, I wanted Standard Cochins; but I was in a pinch. Was able to find these two bantam cochins and they have convinced me I want more bantam cochins. LOL

Although they prefer to hatch eggs instead of lay them. When they do lay the eggs are of impressive size for the size of chicken. If you cross them with a more productive breed, you may retain the "larger" egg size and decrease the amount of broodiness.


----------



## silverseeds (Apr 28, 2012)

I was bored and looked up "the best egg laying bantams"... I found a few folks who claimed to have good laying bantams. Also reference to a lehorn bantam hybrid that used to be available that laid well. So it kinda sounds possible to me... Although my 48 bird mix might not be enough for such a project. Promising none the less, escially since I DO have leghorns.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

I have some leghorn x cochin bantams running around from a sneaky hen this spring, will be interesting to see what they do. Best laying bantams I had were Millie x Cohin crosses, laid a nice size egg.


----------



## lauriej57 (Nov 20, 2008)

Banty cochins are excellent incubators. 

I have one who is 4 years old and raised a few clutches for me. She is also my pet. She also quits layng as soon as temps steadily stay in the 30's or below.

She hasn't gone broody yet this year but she's also only laying an egg about twice a week. I did get another banty cochin last year, somewhat to replace my first one, and mainly just because I like them so much. I also got a Red Pyle Game Hen and a light brahma banty. Prior to my first one, I only had standard sized hens. These 3 are laying eggs every day. 

I have 12 standard hens and they pay for their feed. My banty eggs are mostly fed to the dogs, or we eat them because we don't have any other eggs for ourselves. If I can't fill an order for eggs, I'll throw a dozen banty eggs in for free.

None of mine have gone broody yet this year, which is fine because of special circumstances right now, I don't want any chicks. The cochin I bought spring thought, went broody at 6 months old, which is crazy, she was too young and I broke her just by making sure I collected the eggs a zillion times every day.

Unless you only want your bantams for breeding, and you have a market for their chicks, there is not much of a market for their eggs.

Kids think their tiny eggs are really "cool". 

I like their eggs because I'm not fond of the eggwhites, and the yolks in a bantam egg is quite large compared to the whites, but I eat 3 bantam eggs to one normal large egg.

No matter how much you experiment to get a good laying bantam, their is not a market for bantam eggs.

Without experimenting, it is a rare day that I don't have 3 eggs from my 4 bantams. I think the weather is right, their food is right and they are happy hens.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I enjoy doing experimental breeding.
I have cochin crossed with cornish and BB bantams crossed with cornish.
The cornish and BB cross are all nearly identical. The hens are one color and the roosters another color. The cochin and cornish cross provide plenty of different colors.
I have a cochin hen that has never layed an egg in 2 years.
The cornish lay about 2-3 times a week. The BB hens will lay about 1 egg a week and it is the size of some of my quail eggs.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

I would be really interested in getting some bantam marans. They are just being developed so would retain the qualities of full sized marans I would think. Imo marans are the perfect sustainable homestead breed. They are very well balanced as far as having a meaty carcass, excellent meat, being good setters and mothers but still good layers. These days with all the craziness going on in the world I try to keep in the back of my mind what we would do if we had no way to store meat. For two people it just makes more sense to have more birds with smaller carcasses to avoid waste.


----------



## silverseeds (Apr 28, 2012)

I ran another search on bantams that lay well. Its very interesting. I get the impression most breeders ignore egg production in bantams almost entirely, because there are a decent number who DO have pretty good laying bantams. Also a bunch of folks whose bantams lay almost no eggs at all. Even among the same breeds!! 

so whether or not I could pull it off with my small population remains to be seen, but I really do think it can be done. Who knows maybe with my mix of bantams I will have a few that do it well from the start.

now that I think of it, I guess I could just buy a few dozen of the mixed bantams each year. Price isnt TO bad, then select out any that lay well for a mixed breed bantam that lays well. Of course I bet breeding out the broodiness if I want to take it THAT far without using standards sized breeds who already have been bred for that would be much harder....


----------



## michelsal (Mar 10, 2013)

I agree with you about the math and the efficient production of quality protein! if they just wouldn't go broody. of course there may not be a market for the eggs, but for homesteaders wanting more food out of less feed and space cost (like me) you could surely market the breed/line. I agree with those suggesting you build from bantam leghorns and Americana's and Rhode Island Reds. They started with the best laying genes. Keep me in mind - in a couple years I'll be ready to buy them!
Michelle



silverseeds said:


> Im pretty new to chickens but as far as I can tell there dont seem to be any good laying bantam hens.
> 
> Is there a reason for this?? What I mean is, is there a reason it HAS to be this way?
> 
> ...


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

I find their half-sized eggs to be very versatile in cooking.


----------



## Gritty (Nov 26, 2012)

We had polish crested, frizzle and a silkie when we first started raising chickens (6 or so years ago). They were all incredibly dumb birds. Beautiful, but maybe inbred? They produced 1/3 as often and their eggs were 1/4 the size of our other breeds. They were the first we lost to predators. But, boy were they fun to watch. DH was just telling me that he might be interested in getting a laced polish rooster again. 

If you could find a way to increase productivity, maybe you could find a way to market them as children's eggs or the perfect breakfast egg for light eaters. I know that my kids loved fried tiny eggs and won't touch the full sized ones unless they're scrambled hard. Specialty, organic markets would probably be interested---as they tend to always be looking for the "new" thing.


----------



## Hairsheep (Aug 13, 2012)

TriWinkle said:


> I believe there's Rhode Island Red bantams, correct?


You are correct, and Cackle Hatchery says they are very good layers.


----------



## Hairsheep (Aug 13, 2012)

silverseeds said:


> I ran another search on bantams that lay well. Its very interesting. I get the impression most breeders ignore egg production in bantams almost entirely, because there are a decent number who DO have pretty good laying bantams. Also a bunch of folks whose bantams lay almost no eggs at all. Even among the same breeds!!
> 
> so whether or not I could pull it off with my small population remains to be seen, but I really do think it can be done. Who knows maybe with my mix of bantams I will have a few that do it well from the start.
> 
> now that I think of it, I guess I could just buy a few dozen of the mixed bantams each year. Price isnt TO bad, then select out any that lay well for a mixed breed bantam that lays well. Of course I bet breeding out the broodiness if I want to take it THAT far without using standards sized breeds who already have been bred for that would be much harder....


This might interest you....I sent off to Welp Hatchery for California Whites, which are a smaller sized bird, will go broody, and still lay 300 plus eggs a year.
I also sent off to Cackle Hatchery for Rhode Island Reds Bantams and Buff Orpington Bantams, both of whom Cackle says are good layers.
I will get back to you in about 4-5 months with the results.
I was also thinking of crossing the two with the California Whites to see what the end result will be.


----------



## TheBanditQueen (Jun 2, 2013)

I realize this thread is a year and a half old. I am just wondering if any of the original posters had any more data on their bantam breeding projects. If so, I would be most interested to hear it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2014)

Here are a couple of interesting papers reporting some experimental crosses attempting to produce commercial bantam egg layers. 

http://sydney.edu.au/vetscience/apss/documents/2006/APSS2006-parkinson-pp105-108.pdf
http://sydney.edu.au/vetscience/apss/documents/2000/APSS2000-parkinson-pp129-132.pdf


----------



## TheBanditQueen (Jun 2, 2013)

ladycat said:


> Here are a couple of interesting papers reporting some experimental crosses attempting to produce commercial bantam egg layers.
> 
> http://sydney.edu.au/vetscience/apss/documents/2006/APSS2006-parkinson-pp105-108.pdf
> http://sydney.edu.au/vetscience/apss/documents/2000/APSS2000-parkinson-pp129-132.pdf


Cool! Thank you, Ladycat!


----------



## StarofHearts (Jan 6, 2014)

I just saw this thread and i'm fascinated by the idea! Our 6 hens give us 3-5 eggs a day and we love them but bantams are so dern cute!!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Are you interested in raising True Bantams... these have no large size counter parts.
Breeds, like the d'Uccle, d'Anvers, Japanese, seabrights...etc..

Or you want to breed down sized breeds.. like Cochin, RIR and such?

The ones that are not true bantams... bred down in size, might lay a little better and not be so broody, ie the RIR bantam.

As for quiet roosters... I have known those that have tried. They ended up with super gentle roosters... but short of de-voicing them, you can't make them quiet.

Most of my d'Uccle Roosters have been really sweet.


----------



## TheBanditQueen (Jun 2, 2013)

StarofHearts said:


> I just saw this thread and i'm fascinated by the idea! Our 6 hens give us 3-5 eggs a day and we love them but bantams are so dern cute!!


Aren't they just??

I have a bantam Cochin rooster. He's the nicest little guy.

I would probably lean more toward the down-sized breed bantams. One of my favorites is Old English Game. Never raised them, don't know how they lay, but they're so adorable - cheeky looking little rascals. Plus I've heard a surprising number of favorable reports that they are hardy and make great mommas.

My husband's family had Mille Fleur D'Uccles for quite a while. They were really sweet, and laid quite well as I remember. They weren't bad for meat either, just little single servings. But then we don't mind butchering smaller chickens more often (weird, I know). Maybe not as efficient, but the bantams were such good foragers, seemed to be feed efficient, and dealt well with the temperature extremes of our climate.

Now I want more bantams.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2014)

When I raised chickens, I had seven Bantams to raise babies for my heavy layers. The other hens laid eggs, the Banties were the Mommas. If you want a next generation, Banties are great mothers and savvy free-ranges. Your Buff Orp will be good layers.


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

Just something to look into, but if a person is looking for more egg production from a small bird like a bantam here is something to consider also. From my research Quail eggs offer much more nutritional value when compared to chicken eggs. This being the case, they may also offer more nutrition when compared to a bantam egg? Therefore if a person was looking for a small bird to lay small eggs the quail may be be the better way to go, if this is your main objective.


----------



## TheBanditQueen (Jun 2, 2013)

Traci, what breed(s) of bantams did you have? How many large fowl eggs could you fit under a banty?

Muleman, I am curious to know more about the nutritional differences you mentioned between quail & chicken eggs?


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

BQ,
I will have to Google it or ask my daughter. She is the one who takes care of the quail mostly (and eats all the eggs) she was showing me the info. she looked up and all I remember is there was a big difference, I had no idea before. I just always thought an egg was an egg. I think it has to do with the fact that they are such fast growing birds higher protein and nutrition levels are needed for the rapid growth they have. I will try to find the info. she had and I will post it when I do.


----------

